# Do you believe in God?



## pizzakid

How do you say this in your language?


----------



## emm1366

¿crees en Dios?


----------



## alinapopi

Crezi in Dumnezeu? (Romanian)


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: credi in Dio?


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

_Acreditas em Deus?
Você acredita em Deus?_

French:

_Crois-tu à Dieu ?
Croyez-vous à Dieu ?_


----------



## elroy

Arabic: هل تؤمن بالله؟


----------



## dana Haleana

_Naniniwala ka ba sa Diyos/Panginoon?_


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
Geloof jij in God? (informal)
Gelooft u in God? (formal)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## DearPrudence

Outsider said:


> _[...]_
> 
> French:
> 
> _Crois-tu à Dieu ?
> Croyez-vous à Dieu ?_


I think we would say 
*("Crois-tu en Dieu ?" /) "Est-ce que tu crois en Dieu ?"* (informal "tu")*
"Croyez-vous en Dieu ?"* (formal "vous" or plural)

(beginning of the Apostle's Creed: "Je crois en Dieu,...")


----------



## GEmatt

German:

Glaubst du an Gott?  _-informal_
Glauben Sie an Gott?  _-formal_


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

Vai tu tici Dievam?


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *Uskotko Jumalaan?*


----------



## kusurija

In *Czech*:
Věříš/věříte v Boha?

In *Lithuanian*:
Ar Tu tiki Dievu?
Ar Jūs tikite Dievu?


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*:
אתה מאמין באלוהים? - _ata ma'amin be'elohim? (_masculine singular).


----------



## bb3ca201

Am bi thu a' creidsinn ann an Dia? (Gaelic)


----------



## MarX

pizzakid said:


> How do you say this in your language?


In English it can have at least two meaning:
1) Whether you trust in him.
2) Whether you believe God exists.

Those could be translated differently in different languages.


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian

Hiszel Istenben?


----------



## valo__fan

Turkish:
Tanrı'ya inanır mısın?(informal)
Tanrı'ya inanır mısınız?(formal)


----------



## Juri

Slovene: Verjameš v Boga'?
Croate: Veruješ u Bòga?


----------



## ThomasK

MarX said:


> In English it can have at least two meaning:
> 1) Whether you trust in him.
> 2) Whether you believe God exists.
> 
> Those could be translated differently in different languages.


 
I agree and disagree... 

The difference between _faith _and _belief_ is very important, but I think when it is used as a verb, _believe_, there is a very particular combination of both. 'I believe in God' has both meanings, I think, but I am not a native speaker - although for this you'd better be a theologian, I suppose...


----------



## jana.bo99

Juri said:


> Slovene: Verjameš v Boga'?
> Croate: Veruješ u Bòga?



Croatian: Da li vjeruješ u Boga?


----------



## ThomasK

Could you explain the origin of 'believe' here (does it sound like faith, or like accepting the existence of God, or ... ?) ?


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _Ĉu vi kredas je Dio?_


----------



## ThomasK

It would be interesting to hear more about the meaning of the word 'believe' in these cases. Is it 'belief' or 'faith' rather ? And what is the word that is being used precisely ?


----------



## jana.bo99

Juri said:


> Slovene: Verjameš v Boga'?
> Croate: Veruješ u Bòga?



Hi Juri,

Croate: Da li vjeruješ u Boga?

Veruješ - Serbian
Vjeruješ - Croatian


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish:
- ¿[Tú] Crees en Dios?
- ¿[Vos] Creés en Dios?
- ¿[Usted] Cree en Dios?
- ¿[Vosotros] Creéis en Dios?
- ¿[Ustedes] Creen en Dios?


----------



## Black4blue

valo__fan said:


> Turkish:
> Tanrı'ya inanır mısın?(informal)
> Tanrı'ya inanır mısınız?(formal)


 
I don't think there must be a (') in these sentences.

Tanrıya inanır mısın?(informal)
Tanrıya inanır mısınız?(formal/plural)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
Вярваш ли в Бог? (informal)
Вярвате ли в Бог? (formal/plural)


----------



## mataripis

De pa Dumaget: _Te panoloson kapen kamu de Makedepat?   *Tagalog: May pananalig _ba kayo sa Maykapal?


----------



## apmoy70

«Πιστεύεις/πιστεύετε στο Θεό;»
/pis'tevis [present tense 2nd person sing. or informal]/pis'tevete [present tense 2nd person pl. or formal] sto 'θe'o?/
Lit. "Do you believe into [the] God?"


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
Ты веришь в Бога? (Ty verish v Boga?)
Веришь ли ты в Бога? (Verish li ty v Boga?) - much more formal and rare
Вы верите в Бога? (Vy verite v Boga?)
Верите ли вы в Бога? (Verite li vy v Boga?) - much more formal and rare
ты = French _tu_, вы = French _vous_


----------



## 涼宮

In *Japanese*:

神を信じますか kami wo shinjimasu ka (formal) Do you believe in God?

But if you want to specify about whether he/she exits, you would say 神の存在を信じますか kami no sonzai wo shinjimasu ka

In *Norwegian*:

Tror du på Gud?

In *Polish*:

Czy wierzysz w Boga? You can omit czy in colloquial.

In *Indonesian*:

Apakah Anda percaya pada Tuhan? (formal)

Apakah kamu percaya pada Tuhan? (informal)


----------



## sakvaka

(Not so) surprisingly, everyone else except the Turkish people write 'god' here with a capital initial letter.

In Finnish, the usual convention is this: Jumala is used to refer to the Christian/Judaic/Islamic monotheistic god and jumala to any god, usually pagan. However, many authors prefer writing 'jumala' when they either (1) don't want to identify themselves as a member of any religious group, (2) talk about gods in general or (3) dislike the fact that the three big religious groups have received a special status in typography guidelines in the bargain.

The question asked in this thread was general, I suppose, and therefore 'jumala' (with minuscule letters) might be the most logical alternative.


----------



## Alxmrphi

*Icelandic:* Trúirðu á Guð?


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian

*Hiszel *Istenben? - Do you believe in God?
*Bízol *Istenben? - Do you trust in God?

(2nd person singular)


----------



## francisgranada

Outsider said:


> Portuguese:  _Acreditas em Deus? Você acredita em Deus? ... _



Is it possible to use also the "original" verb *crer*? 

E.g.: Crês em  Deus?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego sim:* E logo, ti cres en deus?*


----------



## Istriano

Em português, crer é mais formal, se usa mais em orações. [prayers]


----------

